# Tarpon 120 Sold.....Hello new yak!



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

Well the trusty Tarpon 120 has gone to a new home. I hope that Richard (the new owner) gets as much fun from it as I did.

After a long selection process, I picked up my new yak on Friday arvo.

A few piccies attached..... :wink:


----------



## Polar (Sep 1, 2005)

you are a card DG


----------



## victor-victor (Jan 12, 2006)

Looks like a flaming Prowler :!:

Enjoy your new Kak :lol:


----------



## andybear (Jan 15, 2006)

cmon cmon.......gi us a proper look jimmy.... such a tease!

Cheers Andybear :lol:


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

aaawww, c'mon Davey, we showed you ours


----------



## JB (Jul 5, 2006)

Nice choice 8) and cool colour 

Now time to pimp and name her.


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWfPOIfAAABbfgAASYGEACIQkEAAv75+wIACEGqfpqJP0hqZNNqBk9NQVPGqPRGTTQADTQgRDCFpeaG2PFKGCZ968PtXfJP3oOgwXUicGu1E/CJxzDO6l6Wemos5k9+SN7fFsqyT8x5GiYzOEbgAZO+kogU9nTpJINjcy1geipeBmikVdGnE2URXuaPxdyRThQkPPOIfA


----------



## YakAtak (Mar 13, 2006)

Nice colour Davey 8)


----------



## hairymick (Oct 18, 2005)

D'oh!!


----------



## simond11 (Aug 29, 2005)

Ooooh....lovely lovely Prowler....nice work Davey. Now let's not drill too many holes into her...er...pristine body...hmm??
Good work.
Cheers

Simon
Prowler 15


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

simond11 said:


> Now let's not drill too many holes into her...er...pristine body...hmm??


Have to disagree with Simon, hit or hard and often with a drill she'll still respect you in the morning as long as you say you love her...and am sure you do :wink:


----------



## JB (Jul 5, 2006)

no need to drill fullas with all those inserts she will have in her. All the attachments (yes all the littles as well) are done by insert - its a bit like joining the dots.

looks like the silent assassin has a twin


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

Jeez you blokes are SHARP!

Yes its a Prowler Elite 4.5 in 'Go Fast' Red/Yellow Flame. I took her out for a quick spin on Saturday arvo with my 6 year old daughter in the rear tankwell. The extra 25kgs in the back of the yak didn't help when punching back into the chop and headwind, but the yak still got along really well.

AS soon as I dropped my daughter off on the beach and had a quick 'solo' paddle I noticed a hiuge difference, the yak really cuts through the chop and powers well into the wind.

Having not had a rudder on the Tarpon I wasn't sure whether it was necessary on the Prowler, but boy I'm glad I got it. The Tarpon turned on a dime without any rudder, but the Elite, well she's a bit more of a beast to manouvre. Without the rudder it would be a real handful. However tracking downwind, I was able to follow the shoreline easily without having to dip a paddle (my daughter wanted to look at all the crabs scuttling around on the rocks so we HAD to be near the edge!)

Will post a better report once I have a fish from her but so far I'm happy. Was intending on getting the Mango/Yellow one but when I got to the factory and spotted the red/flame one I thought, that looks AWESOME!

Another couple of piccies. The dodgy shot is courtesy of Katie my 6year old and future kayak fisho extrordinaire!


----------



## Y-Knot (Sep 26, 2006)

great looking ride Davey, love the markings 8)


----------



## onemorecast (Apr 17, 2006)

Nice looking boat Dave,

Lots of storage space for large fish.


----------



## yaksta (Oct 27, 2005)

Hi Davey,
Looks nice, still would've bought the Hobie myself!!!!  
Still sittin in the Tarpon 120 myself...
Who knows what Santa will bring?

Wayne


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

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


----------



## victor-victor (Jan 12, 2006)

Nice Yak.

I bet you have a yellow PFD to match the Elite and noticed the red blades on the paddle. Such a fashion statement with prefect colour coordination :wink:

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

occy said:


> Even got a matching paddle eh Davey. You poser. :wink:


yeah well, you know. can't let you banana riders have all the fun.... :wink: :roll:

I've gone from a blue yak and blue paddle to a red/yellow yak with same coloured paddle - well i couldn't have a fast yak without a fast paddle could I?


----------



## Russ (Feb 24, 2006)

8) Dont blame your daughter for the dodgy pic mate she didn't have much to work with 

Nice ride mate reeeal sexy 8)

 fishing Russ


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Congrats Davey. Now the Bream can see you coming


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

Peril said:


> Congrats Davey. Now the Bream can see you coming


Yeah, but hopefully they won't HEAR me coming.

Woops, splash, splash, swim, splash :shock:  .... hey Peril! :wink:


----------



## Jeffo (Sep 10, 2006)

Nice ride, Dave enjoy mate,

Out of curiosity did you consider anythign else.

Cheers

Jeffo


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

Jeffo said:


> Nice ride, Dave enjoy mate,
> 
> Out of curiosity did you consider anythign else.
> 
> ...


----------

